# Dropped Cell Phone Down the Hole



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, those cellfish are sure hard to catch!!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


>


Done that to John ! Plus from a boat


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Man , that stinks . My buddy did that last weekend


Hope you don't have a cellfish allergy


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*It wasn't me. * I just saw it on the web and thought of sharing the experience with ya'all


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

Probably a good thing looks like it was time for an upgrade from the flip phone. Fishing seems to be the reason I get a new phone every few years.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Carpn said:


> Man , that stinks . My buddy did that last weekend
> 
> 
> Hope you don't have a cellfish allergy



Yep it was me damn thing jumped out of my hand in the hole . Wife was pretty impressed


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah i had mine in my shirt pocket while fishing the Intracoastal waters down in ft pierce fl. went to lift a fish ove the side of the boat and splash and the phone went to the depths in saltwater.

another time we were going to the bridge and i had an open bow tri hull. my wife and sister were all laid back up in the bow. my wife had her phone and a couple of hand held games in her waterproof bag. a big boat came through going way to fast for the idle zone. here came some large waves that came across the bow. they got soaking wet and my wife's waterproof bag was not closed and it just filled up with saltwater. everything was shot. the moral of the story is to keep your bag shut, LOL.
sherman


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Had my phone in front shirt pocket at Charles Mill fishing a catfish tournament and pulling anchor up and bye bye phone lol...Rich


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I hesitate posting this cause some will think I’m full of it I’m sure but I was sitting over 25 feet of water pan fishing last week and bent over to unwrap my rod tip. When I did there go my sunglasses that were on top of my head. All the while I’m working a fish down near the bottom. Just as I see them come into view on the lowrance about 15 feet down I set the hook on the fish and i could feel him fighting. As I was reeling I felt the fish get heavier. Long story short about halfway up the fish came unbuttoned but it had wrapped itself around my glasses. I couldn’t believe it. Tungsten jig with a number 12 hook and the line was wrapped several times around the glasses. Knowing how my luck works I’ll probably sit on them next week lol.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I keep a small magnet in my box, I have this fear of losing my keys in the hole.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

My phone fell in the hole yesterday. I keep it in my breast pocket which is usually zipped, and I bent over to pull my transducer. It was completely submerged, but two diagonal corners wedged in the 6” hole. It was a million-to-one shot. It took me a few seconds before I retrieved the phone (I was in disbelief). Only wish I had a second phone so that I could have taken a picture.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jray said:


> I hesitate posting this cause some will think I’m full of it I’m sure but I was sitting over 25 feet of water pan fishing last week and bent over to unwrap my rod tip. When I did there go my sunglasses that were on top of my head. All the while I’m working a fish down near the bottom. Just as I see them come into view on the lowrance about 15 feet down I set the hook on the fish and i could feel him fighting. As I was reeling I felt the fish get heavier. Long story short about halfway up the fish came unbuttoned but it had wrapped itself around my glasses. I couldn’t believe it. Tungsten jig with a number 12 hook and the line was wrapped several times around the glasses. Knowing how my luck works I’ll probably sit on them next week lol.


Thought you were gonna say the fish came out of the hole wearing your sunglasses.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Again guys... those aren't holes... they are magggggnets. Sucks when it happens.


----------

